# Boat mooring / storage on Castelo do Bode



## wakegazer (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello

Does any one have any experience or information regarding marina charges, wet & dry berths etc etc?

We are planning on taking our boat out next year with a view to storing it there initially for the summer season and possibly full time. 

Any info would be much appreciated!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Centro Náutico do Zêzere - Passeios de Jangada - Castelo de Bode here's a start for you, maybe Jerry will be along with local knowledge


----------



## heavenonearth (Sep 30, 2012)

There a few marinas on the lake - what are are you looking at to keep the boat?

There is one at Castanheira, and there phone number is 249 362 239. Duarte is the manager but there are a number of staff there who all speak English and would be able to give you up to date information and prices of the both the membership fees and the berthing fees as they may have changed for next year.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

We wanted to bring our boat over and moor it on the Castello do Bode as well but ours is 10 metres long and the maximum that is allowed is only 7 metres.
It would have been ideal as it is only 5 mins from our villa. The only other choice we had was to put it on the sea in the Peniche/Nazare area as it is a twin engined sea going cruiser but my wife gets sea sick so not really a goer so we use it as home when we are in the UK.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

That's our little baby with all the mod cons.


----------



## wakegazer (Aug 17, 2012)

Canoeman - thanks for the link, but this marina is too far north for us. 

Heavenonearth - where is Castanheira on the lake? Is it opposite il da Lombo (the island with the semi-renovated hotel on)?

Jerry - our boat is 22 feet so under the 7m limit. Where were you looking to store your boat when you inquired? 

We need to find someone we can trust / a marina where we can moor the boat on a wet berth over the summer and then a dry internal storage over the winter. Towing from the UK and back is getting tiresome and expensive! 

We have looked into purchasing property with local estate agents in Tomar but there is not a great deal of lakeside villas on the market so will continue to rent in the short term.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

As soon as I found out about the 7 metre limit I gave up. Let me have a look in the area and get back to you. It will take a few days so bear with me. There is a villa with it's own mooring on the lake which is wonderful. You come out onto the balcony and see the view of the lake. This is 4 bedrooms and own pool. Walk or drive the 50 metres and you are on the pontoon. The problem is that you are talking about 500,000 euros but house prices are at a premium because of the views and a lot of professional people from Lisbon use this area for 2nd homes.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Castenheria's (de Pera) not on the lake unless there's two, link might be too far north but they should know who else is on lake and can offer services your looking for.


----------



## heavenonearth (Sep 30, 2012)

The GPS Co-ordinates for Lagoa Azul Marina Castanheira 39.669539,-8.232558


----------



## heavenonearth (Sep 30, 2012)

Castanheira is about 20 mins from Tomar and is on the lakeside, 10 mins from Ferreira and 5 mins from the pria fluval.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That took some finding VisitTemplarios


----------



## heavenonearth (Sep 30, 2012)

The picture above is not of the marina. These are private pontoon moorings. 
The marina is slightly further south and is in a sheltered position from the main stretch of the lake. It is where the wakeboard competition is held.


----------



## heavenonearth (Sep 30, 2012)

I have tried to attach a picture 
.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The marina your referring to is the one I put in 1st answer which OP has said is too far North for him


----------



## heavenonearth (Sep 30, 2012)

The link you posted originally was for a marina in Trizio, which is much further north. They have a campsite etc which is shown on the website. We have been there but we felt it was too far for us to travel as well. 

The picture I posted was of the marina I meant, at Castanheira and this is where my boat has been stored for the last 4 years and is nowhere near Trizio! If you put in the The GPS co-ordinates I posted previously, into Google maps, you will see that there is quite some difference in distance between Castenheira and Trizio. 

To the OP - Clube Nautico Lago Azul is the name of the marina but it does not have a functioning website. The service they provide will suit your requirements. They will also launch and recover boats, which is included in the membership fee.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you know of any one site that gives info for the lake?? when we've researched or visited property viewing we've never been able to find one or two sites, it's always been very disjointed.


----------



## wakegazer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks heavenonearth. We stay near Levegada at the south end not too far from the dam so that's still a way north. But, what's an hour boat ride at the beginning and end of a stay.. 

We will be going out for another scouting trip spring time next year so will explore if there's anything closer then.

I know Maven Wake School have recently set up on the lake - i'll try contacting them for any info / advice.

Canoeman - finding any information on the lake is nigh on impossible! But I guess that's the beauty of it! Thanks for the links.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes it's all individual sites if at all


----------



## heavenonearth (Sep 30, 2012)

Canoeman - tourist information on the lake is very lacking, and I don't know of any one web resource. There is a map available of the lake which shows the whole lake and all the beaches and businesses on it. However it is only available in print form and I have only seen it for sale at the marinas on the lake where I bought mine.

Wakegazer - Maven Wake school is situated at the marina Clube Nautica Lagoa Azul ,Castanheira, and if you contact Duarte on the number I previously gave he will help and advise you. 

If you are staying near Levegada, a nearer option would be Serra. Whilst it is not on the lake there is a boat yard and large indoor storage warehouse. It is on the left as you leave Serra towards Tomar on the M351, just before the petrol station. Like Duarte, the service they offer is storage of boats and they will tractor and launch/recover boats for their clientes. Could be a good option for summer use only. They launch near the Ilha do Lombo and use the pontoons which are very near to the pontoon used for the ferry /tourist boat to Ilha do Lombo. If you zoom in on google earth you will see the pontoons. I do not have the contact number however next time I pass I will get it and post it for you.


----------



## wakegazer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks heavenonearth. I know the yard you are referring to I've driven past it a number of times and Serra is only 5/10 minutes from where we stay. 

I'll give that number you provided a call and see what they can offer.


----------

